# What do you do?



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I get a ping last night that I accept, delivery instructions were leave at door. By the amount of the offer I knew it included a decent tip.

When I arrive there is a chair and table right by the door. The table has a bunch of clutter on it and the chair has a book on it and next to the book was what looked like $7 held down by a grill lighter. This house was in a lower middle class area and was a slightly below average house for the area. Yard was well maintained and outside the clutter on the table looked very well kept.

Was the cash left out for a tip? Do you take it?

Honestly what would you do?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes I’d assume that was the tip and take it. Just because the house was in a lower middle class area, that doesn’t mean the people don’t have class. Many of my best tippers were from modest to lower areas. And those with $ don’t always flaunt it with fancy houses or cars. You’d be surprised at the people who you think wouldn’t have $ that do. But even if they don’t have much $, I’d be especially grateful for the tip.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Text them:

Is that for me?


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I probably would not take it. It would not be worth the 1% chance it was not meant as a tip. I’d find it odd the customer did not let me know about it. I’d be suspicious it might be a set up. I might text the customer and ask but if they did not respond I would just leave it.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Everytime someone has left an extra tip for me it has had my name written on. Even when it was a hand fashioned envelope fastened together with Scotch tape containing $5.62 in change, they wrote my name on it. 

I wouldn't have chanced it.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

It happened to me once. I thought about it briefly but ended up taking it. No repercussions. If there was a 1% chance it was meant for someone else, that means 99% chance it was meant for me, and I’ll take those odds all day long.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

You don’t take it and then you convert a tipping customer into a non tipping one. If someone gives you written instructions to leave their food someplace and they leave money in the same place, it’s a tip.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I knew the customer left over $8.00 tip in the app., ended up being $10.00 left in app.

When I saw the cash my initial thought was take it. Then a split second later my conscience spoke up. I sent a text message to the customer asking if the cash on the chair was left for me? I waited 3 minutes with no response. I left the food and left the cash there.

Nothing in special instructions about leave food on table or chair, which I often see when the customer wants food left in specific spot. Nothing in special instructions saying take cash tip, which I have also seen in the past.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I take the cash and feel bad
about tampering with the food 😉


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

I completely understand being hesitant and declining to chance it. 

That said, the way I see it, what are the astronomical odds that the $7 cash that just happens to be held down by a grill lighter right by the door at that particular point in time was for anyone other than you?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You mean, when I eat out and leave $ on the table ... there's some doubt as to my intent?
Never thought about it.
Should I bring an envelope and write my servers name on it?

You guys crack me up.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I get a ping last night that I accept, delivery instructions were leave at door. By the amount of the offer I knew it included a decent tip.
> 
> When I arrive there is a chair and table right by the door. The table has a bunch of clutter on it and the chair has a book on it and next to the book was what looked like $7 held down by a grill lighter. This house was in a lower middle class area and was a slightly below average house for the area. Yard was well maintained and outside the clutter on the table looked very well kept.
> 
> ...


It's an uncomfortable situation. On the 1 hand it's not clear but on the other you don't want to walk away and leave a tip meant for you! It's a conundrum. It's happened a couple times to me and each time I took the money. I'll error on the side of cash in my pocket. 

However, one time I was really confused because the customer had a good tip in the app but left an unmarked white envelope taped to the door with cash in it. I took it, but on the walk back to the car a guy came running out yelling "no, it's not for you I already tipped you". At first I was very embarrassed and felt like a scumbag. But, on the other hand it's pretty stupid to order delivery, mark leave it at the door, and then leave cash out not intended for the driver.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I’ve have a few customers message me saying they left cash out for me. 
I probably wouldn’t take it there wasn’t a message about it.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Unless I received a text, it was in the notes or a marked envelope. I would have just left it. Every cash tip order I've had leave at door the customer does one of the three. Also fun fact 99% of the cash tips I've received also tip well in the app and it's usually always people in houses.

Years ago I worked at a higher end restaurant as a host/FOH. We had several managers but there was one BILL who was a jerk. He looked a mix of Jason Alexander and a puffer fish. Anyways, one day I come in to start my shift and there's a $10 bill just laying on the host stand by the mints all out in the open. So I figured it was maybe a tip left from the previous shift although we didn't really every receive tips. I dropped under the till tray in the register for the closing manager to figure out what to do with it. An hour later ole puffer fish BILL comes strolling up "There was $10 here, what happened to it". I said "It's in the till". He then opens the till pulls the tray up and takes the $10. Ole puffer fish Bill was trying to set me up.


----------

